# Great British Bake Off



## Northerner (Aug 19, 2013)

Starts again tomorrow night, 8pm BBC2. 16 weeks of watching people casually eating stuff I have to do calculations akin to cracking Fermat's Last Theorem before I could even think about...

Always a great show though!


----------



## Steff (Aug 19, 2013)

SOOO gutted ill miss it same as top boy on 4 grr, I will definetly be taping GBBO though cant miss it.


----------



## Dizzydi (Aug 19, 2013)

I'll be watching it ..........yipee


----------



## LeeLee (Aug 19, 2013)

Why oh why does it have to be on Tuesday??? That's the night before my weigh-in.  It's a WEDS evening that I have a night off the weighing/counting/measuring/healthy eating.  The schedulers should have taken this into account.  I'm going to sulk now.


----------



## Lauras87 (Aug 20, 2013)

Yay!!!!!

However I fear for my waistline as mum goes into a baking frenzy when it's on.

Mmmmmmm cake


----------



## Casper (Aug 20, 2013)

Really looking forward to this, we can all watch it as a family. My two are just getting into baking, so good encouragement for them.


----------



## Steff (Aug 20, 2013)

Ooo and tonight's challenge is cake sandwich cake angel cake and chocolate show stopper mmmm


----------



## Caroline (Aug 20, 2013)

Maybe we should do a diabetic bake off?


----------



## Northerner (Aug 20, 2013)

They are repeating it on Sunday evening BBC2 at 7pm


----------



## Northerner (Aug 20, 2013)

Nice bunch of people for the first episode  First cakes a bit dodgy looking, but got me drooling!


----------



## Donald (Aug 20, 2013)

Hmmm strawberries and cream cake


----------



## Lauras87 (Aug 20, 2013)

Caroline said:


> Maybe we should do a diabetic bake off?



I like your idea!

I do feel sorry for ruby but that old woman is annoying me


----------



## Northerner (Aug 20, 2013)

Well, I think the right one went, had a bit of a nightmare! (No spoilers for people watching it on the repeat )


----------



## Steff (Aug 20, 2013)

Was it good was it lol

Shall watch 2mo


----------



## Northerner (Aug 20, 2013)

Steff said:


> Was it good was it lol
> 
> Shall watch 2mo



Very good - looks like being another cracking series Steff


----------



## Riri (Aug 21, 2013)

Amazing baking. My mouth is open in amazement most of the time at their creations. Love the series. Angel cake was a new on me too - tricky to get right by the look of it.


----------



## Steff (Aug 21, 2013)

Mmmmmmm that angel cake looked dellllitful very impressed with guy with glasses who hurt thumb


----------



## Steff (Aug 21, 2013)

Getting salt and sugar mixed up ouch


----------



## Northerner (Aug 27, 2013)

Good show again tonight  Nice to see that some of the nerves have gone, especially Ruby  The right person left - no spoilers for those watching later, but the person seemed out of their league tonight.

Cheeky quip from Sue Perkins at the beginning about becoming insulin dependent after last weeks chocolate cake, naughty girl! 

Desserts next week!


----------



## Casper (Aug 27, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Good show again tonight  Nice to see that some of the nerves have gone, especially Ruby  The right person left - no spoilers for those watching later, but the person seemed out of their league tonight.
> 
> Cheeky quip from Sue Perkins at the beginning about becoming insulin dependent after last weeks chocolate cake, naughty girl!
> 
> I didn't catch the beginning, so missed the 'joke'.  Definitely the right one left, I was amazed at their effort in the last round


----------



## Steff (Aug 27, 2013)

Arghhh forgot totally when's it repeated again ?


----------



## Northerner (Aug 28, 2013)

Steff said:


> Arghhh forgot totally when's it repeated again ?



Sunday, 7pm BBC2


----------



## Northerner (Aug 28, 2013)

Casper said:


> I didn't catch the beginning, so missed the 'joke'.  Definitely the right one left, I was amazed at their effort in the last round



Or lack of effort!


----------



## Steff (Aug 28, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Sunday, 7pm BBC2



thank u x...


----------



## HelenP (Aug 30, 2013)

So happy this is back, really enjoyed the last two series (I missed the first).  But I have one question............  WHERE is this year's eye candy??  Last year we had John, the year before there was the delightful Rob.  And this year??  Hrrrrrmph. I'll just have to drool at the cakes then............ 

xx


----------



## Northerner (Aug 30, 2013)

HelenP said:


> So happy this is back, really enjoyed the last two series (I missed the first).  But I have one question............  WHERE is this year's eye candy??  Last year we had John, the year before there was the delightful Rob.  And this year??  Hrrrrrmph. I'll just have to drool at the cakes then............
> 
> xx



Ruby is this year's eye candy


----------



## HelenP (Aug 31, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Ruby is this year's eye candy



Haha, I DID think that, on behalf of the guys - I think Paul Hollywood certainly thinks so! - but I prefer my eye candy with a bit more testosterone, lol.

xx


----------



## Steff (Aug 31, 2013)

Wow Lucy was v dissapointing 4 hrs to do that tomato bread just awful, I like Howard personally and Christine

Mmm next weeks trifles look good


----------



## Northerner (Aug 31, 2013)

There was a big fuss on FB that Ruby got Master Baker instead of Kimberley!


----------



## Steff (Aug 31, 2013)

Northerner said:


> There was a big fuss on FB that Ruby got Master Baker instead of Kimberley!



My exact words when I turned to M after they announced Ruby as star baker was wow I bet Kimberley is seething,I was surprised she did not get star baker if im honest, but the improvement Ruby made from last week was brill though


----------



## Steff (Sep 4, 2013)

Hmm so all was quiet on here but someone let the cat out the bag on FB grrr 

Deborah was v unlucky I thought Mark should of gone, that pina colada trifle looked yummmmmmmy


----------



## Northerner (Sep 4, 2013)

Cough! I'll get me coat...


----------



## Steff (Sep 4, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Cough! I'll get me coat...



oops i didnt watch all way through lol Mark did go


----------



## Steff (Sep 10, 2013)

Nobody spoil it for me lol


----------



## Northerner (Sep 10, 2013)

Steff said:


> Nobody spoil it for me lol



I won't Steff - I will tell you however that there were quite a few disasters!


----------



## Steff (Sep 10, 2013)

Wow custard tarts really got the better of them

I suspect a man is going gerry or Ali


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 11, 2013)

Now I understand why most professional chefs admit to buying frozen filo pastry! 

I'm glad Kimberley finally won Star Baker.


----------



## Riri (Sep 11, 2013)

Gorgeous pies - could have scoffed the lot! My favourite was the file stuffed with chicken and bacon - delicious


----------



## Steff (Sep 11, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Now I understand why most professional chefs admit to buying frozen filo pastry!
> 
> I'm glad Kimberley finally won Star Baker.



Yup thats what happens at work to lol


----------



## Northerner (Sep 17, 2013)

No spoilers, but it is really difficult this series to pick a potential winner!


----------



## Steff (Sep 17, 2013)

Northerner said:


> No spoilers, but it is really difficult this series to pick a potential winner!



Good lad lol


----------



## Aoife (Sep 18, 2013)

I was right about star baker and the one who went out this week (smug!)  I think Kimberly will win over all, or at least be in the top 2 (cue her being eliminated next week  )


----------



## trophywench (Sep 18, 2013)

I haven't been watching this series but caught it last night - they weren't awfully inspiring, any of them, were they?

Couple of them I just thought, well clearly they have never seen this programme and seen the standards expected, or when Mary says 'every piece must be the same size' and other such comments, she actually means it.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 18, 2013)

trophywench said:


> I haven't been watching this series but caught it last night - they weren't awfully inspiring, any of them, were they?
> 
> Couple of them I just thought, well clearly they have never seen this programme and seen the standards expected, or when Mary says 'every piece must be the same size' and other such comments, she actually means it.



It is surprising, given that (I believe) over 10,000 people applied. There are moments of genius, but then abject failure by the same people!


----------



## Steff (Sep 18, 2013)

im half way through the tray bakes mmm


----------



## Steff (Sep 18, 2013)

Knew Christine would be star baker her house was amazing as were her other bakes, had to laugh when Mel had the ruler in her hand and then Francisis tower fell hehe.


----------



## Steff (Sep 25, 2013)

Had to laugh at Mary gettin told the background of hemp hehe. Poor Christine had a bad tea loaf, just hope as I watch the rest of the show she improves, want her to go along way.


----------



## Steff (Sep 25, 2013)

ooooh no pauls summing up of Christines aint to good


----------



## HelenP (Sep 25, 2013)

No, but isn't it funny how the old letch LOVED Ruby's burnt-to-b*****y buns?? 

xx


----------



## Northerner (Sep 25, 2013)

HelenP said:


> No, but isn't it funny how the old letch LOVED Ruby's burnt-to-b*****y buns??
> 
> xx



You noticed that too?  

Shame about Howard's peach buns, they looked fabulous! I also expected Glenn to go, as did he  Probably next week. Kimberley hasn't really lived up to her earlier promise (when Ruby denied her Star Baker, much to everyone except Paul's surprise...).

I think Christine, Kimberley and Ruby in final 3


----------



## Steff (Sep 25, 2013)

agree r.e kymberley she was a amazing at the start, never noticed letcerous Paul tho


----------



## Northerner (Sep 27, 2013)

More amazing cakes here:

http://thegreatbritishbakeoff.co.uk/your-bakes/?filter_by=popular


----------



## Steff (Sep 27, 2013)

Northerner said:


> More amazing cakes here:
> 
> http://thegreatbritishbakeoff.co.uk/your-bakes/?filter_by=popular



Is those for Mary's birthday hehe


----------



## Northerner (Sep 27, 2013)

Steff said:


> Is those for Mary's birthday hehe



Could be!  I don't know how they do it!


----------



## HelenP (Sep 28, 2013)

OMG Those cakes are amazing!

xx


----------



## Northerner (Oct 1, 2013)

Can't believe they are already down to the last 6!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 1, 2013)

No-one watching this series? I thought both decisions were right at the end of tonight's show. Some of them get a bit 'Master Cheffy' for me at times though, I hope it isn't heading down the same route!


----------



## LeeLee (Oct 1, 2013)

I've spent most of the evening clearing up the drool from the sight of the suet puddings, let alone the showstopper pastries!


----------



## Steff (Oct 2, 2013)

Northerner said:


> No-one watching this series? I thought both decisions were right at the end of tonight's show. Some of them get a bit 'Master Cheffy' for me at times though, I hope it isn't heading down the same route!



Both decisions??? Watching later


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2013)

Steff said:


> Both decisions??? Watching later



Star Baker and person to leave


----------



## Steff (Oct 2, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Star Baker and person to leave



Ahhh silly me of course.


----------



## HelenP (Oct 2, 2013)

I agree Northey, both decisions were right tonight.

The person who went - I think their fate was sealed from, erm, lets say, about half way through the show!

This series is whizzing by, I hate it when it's over, lol.

xx


----------



## Steff (Oct 2, 2013)

HelenP said:


> I agree Northey, both decisions were right tonight.
> 
> The person who went - I think their fate was sealed from, erm, lets say, about half way through the show!
> 
> ...



GRRRR I know now whos gone and nt watched yet


----------



## Steff (Oct 2, 2013)

Great showstopper from Christine loved hers, knew it was Glenn anyways he has been very lucky,well we have an all woman final huh wonder if Chrstine will win hope so


----------



## newbs (Oct 3, 2013)

Loving this series - I watch it with Emma, she wants Ruby to win and I quite like Becca...


----------



## Northerner (Oct 3, 2013)

newbs said:


> Loving this series - I watch it with Emma, she wants Ruby to win and I quite like Becca...



I have loved some of Frances' creations, but don't think she will win. Not sure if Christine might be too 'traditional' to wow them if she gets through to the final three. Kimberley shone for a while, but seems to have lost the spark a bit. Becca is a bit of a dark horse - hasn't really stood out for me. I suspect Ruby will win if she keeps her nerve, but I'm sure there will be complaints of favouritism if she does!


----------



## Hanmillmum (Oct 7, 2013)

Not sure if this applies to any others but this weeks technical round is for a gluten free dessert according to coeliacs society www.coeliac.org.uk/news/great-british-bake-off-to-feature-gluten-free. 
Will be watching with interest on my new learning curve


----------



## Northerner (Oct 7, 2013)

Hanmillmum said:


> Not sure if this applies to any others but this weeks technical round is for a gluten free dessert according to coeliacs society www.coeliac.org.uk/news/great-british-bake-off-to-feature-gluten-free.
> Will be watching with interest on my new learning curve



That will be interesting


----------



## Steff (Oct 8, 2013)

YAY no darts tonight so can watch it


----------



## Northerner (Oct 8, 2013)

Steff said:


> YAY no darts tonight so can watch it



Thank goodness for that, don't have to live in fear of repercussions for revealing the result any more!


----------



## Steff (Oct 8, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Thank goodness for that, don't have to live in fear of repercussions for revealing the result any more!



Yes indeed you dont Alan this week and next you can relax


----------



## Northerner (Oct 8, 2013)

I'd really like Frances to do well - she's so creative


----------



## Steff (Oct 8, 2013)

Northerner said:


> I'd really like Frances to do well - she's so creative



Yeah she is very creative more so then the others, have 2 been kicked off this series yet?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 8, 2013)

Steff said:


> Yeah she is very creative more so then the others, have 2 been kicked off this series yet?



Yes, a while back:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...reat-British-Bake-Off-double-elimination.html


----------



## Steff (Oct 8, 2013)

Christine has had a nightmare she is going


----------



## Northerner (Oct 8, 2013)

Judging really harsh tonight!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 8, 2013)

Steff said:


> Christine has had a nightmare she is going



You called it Steff!


----------



## Steff (Oct 8, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Judging really harsh tonight!



Ahhh well my bankers gone grr, 

Very harsh Alan imagine what they will be like in semis

Ruby's coming up on the outside now doing real good


----------



## Northerner (Oct 8, 2013)

Steff said:


> Ahhh well my bankers gone grr,
> 
> Very harsh Alan imagine what they will be like in semis
> 
> Ruby's coming up on the outside now doing real good



I get the impression that Kimberley thinks she's better than Ruby


----------



## newbs (Oct 8, 2013)

Becca didn't do well tonight, Emma's really happy that Ruby was star baker!  I'm not sure I believe that Ruby is so surprised each time she does well though.  Her cake was really good, impressive stuff.


----------



## Steff (Oct 8, 2013)

newbs said:


> Becca didn't do well tonight, Emma's really happy that Ruby was star baker!  I'm not sure I believe that Ruby is so surprised each time she does well though.  Her cake was really good, impressive stuff.



Yeah she keeps looking so glum but half the time she knows she done well


----------



## Hanmillmum (Oct 8, 2013)

Northerner said:


> I get the impression that Kimberley thinks she's better than Ruby



Oh yes agreed, Kimberley thinks she is something. Always looks surprised when they critique her which is rather arrogant. I think Ruby may well win this.
Personally like the Welsh girl is that Becca?, though she didn't do too well tonight via the judges.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 8, 2013)

Hanmillmum said:


> Oh yes agreed, Kimberley thinks she is something. Always looks surprised when they critique her which is rather arrogant. I think Ruby may well win this.
> Personally like the Welsh girl is that Becca?, though she didn't do too well tonight via the judges.



I do like the others, but you do get the impression that they are a sideshow compared to Ruby and Kimberley.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Oct 8, 2013)

Yes, they are aren't they!

 I missed the week Howard went and couldn't find it on playback, I really liked him bless but thought he would go sooner than later. No one else really sticks to mind who has gone already.

 Look forward to see who goes through next week now


----------



## Northerner (Oct 8, 2013)

Hanmillmum said:


> Yes, they are aren't they!
> 
> I missed the week Howard went and couldn't find it on playback, I really liked him bless but thought he would go sooner than later. No one else really sticks to mind who has gone already.
> 
> Look forward to see who goes through next week now



It'll be a tough one!


----------



## Lauras87 (Oct 8, 2013)

So glad with the result this week.

Ruby to win!!!


----------



## Steff (Oct 8, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> So glad with the result this week.
> 
> Ruby to win!!!



WHY? What was so wrong with Christine ?.


----------



## Lauras87 (Oct 9, 2013)

Steff said:


> WHY? What was so wrong with Christine ?.



she has one of those faces i want to throw cake at


----------



## Steff (Oct 9, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> she has one of those faces i want to throw cake at



ROFL phew glad you wer not a judge


----------



## LeeLee (Oct 9, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> she has one of those faces i want to throw cake at


Throw? Cake?  Does not compute (unless it's coffee cake)


----------



## HelenP (Oct 10, 2013)

I was practically slavering at the creation they had to make for the technical challenge.  I have never heard of it before, but it has all the elements I LOVE in a cake, will be on the lookout for it now - well, as soon as I can remember what it's called!!

I think the last 4 all deserve to win, they are outstanding.  I think my favourite is possible Kimberley (sorry!) but the others are all fantastic too.  Ruby is the obvious winner though, imo.

xx


----------



## Steff (Oct 15, 2013)

Well its the semis and french night will be on record though theres a certain world cup qualifier on itv grr

NO SPOILERS


----------



## Northerner (Oct 15, 2013)

Steff said:


> Well its the semis and french night will be on record though theres a certain world cup qualifier on itv grr
> 
> NO SPOILERS



Tsk! I'd record the football, or just wait for the news to see what the score was 

I'll be sorry when the series ends


----------



## Steff (Oct 15, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Tsk! I'd record the football, or just wait for the news to see what the score was
> 
> I'll be sorry when the series ends



tell me was the show good ?? lol


----------



## Lauras87 (Oct 15, 2013)

I was surprised you know who didn't go.

Steff, it's an easy result - England lose as usual 


Btw did anyone see in the paper about Paul Hollywood & ruby?!?!?


----------



## Steff (Oct 15, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> I was surprised you know who didn't go.
> 
> Steff, it's an easy result - England lose as usual
> 
> ...



well not that easy there winning 2-0

nt seen story, wat was it ??


----------



## Lauras87 (Oct 15, 2013)

Steff said:


> well not that easy there winning 2-0
> 
> nt seen story, wat was it ??



We are winning??? *faints*

Think it's rumoured something is going on & how Paul favours her over everyone else


----------



## Northerner (Oct 15, 2013)

Steff said:


> tell me was the show good ?? lol



Yes - sets it up for a good final!


----------



## Steff (Oct 15, 2013)

Amazing first round beccas looked amazing sooo cute

Poor welsh girl got bad comments on all 3


----------



## Steff (Oct 15, 2013)

Can't believe Ruby's Charlotte royale  yuk


----------



## Steff (Oct 16, 2013)

I cannot believe this, how the eck has ruby survived obvs the rumours of her dalliance with Paul are true grrr she best go next week


----------



## HelenP (Oct 16, 2013)

It had to be between Ruby and Becka this week as to who got booted off, but I honestly believe Ruby had a shocker and should have gone.

Really looking forward to the final, but don't want it to be all over.......

xx


----------



## Steff (Oct 16, 2013)

HelenP said:


> It had to be between Ruby and Becka this week as to who got booted off, but I honestly believe Ruby had a shocker and should have gone.
> 
> Really looking forward to the final, but don't want it to be all over.......
> 
> xx



Phew we agree Helen lol. Kimberley's Charlotte thing looked totally perfect in every way,I wanted to jump in the screen and gobble it all lol


----------



## Donald (Oct 16, 2013)

HelenP said:


> It had to be between Ruby and Becka this week as to who got booted off, but I honestly believe Ruby had a shocker and should have gone.
> 
> Really looking forward to the final, but don't want it to be all over.......
> 
> xx



Aye Ruby had a nightmare of a show this week judging by her face and tears at the end of the show she thought she was out.


----------



## Aoife (Oct 16, 2013)

I think Kimberley deserves to win, she's been consistent week in week out but the judges seem to favour Ruby.  Frances seems destined for third place.


----------



## newbs (Oct 16, 2013)

HelenP said:


> It had to be between Ruby and Becka this week as to who got booted off, but I honestly believe Ruby had a shocker and should have gone.
> 
> Really looking forward to the final, but don't want it to be all over.......
> 
> xx



My feelings exactly.  Ruby should've gone, she's so annoying too!!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 16, 2013)

Actually, I like Frances the most. Since I can't actually taste what she bakes I think she consistently produces the most attractive food! There's something about Kimberley I'm not keen on, she comes across as too sure of herself. Ruby goes the opposite way, appearing worried she has messed up when she knows she hasn't.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Oct 16, 2013)

Ruby made a right mess of the charlotte dessert, she performed pretty poorly throughout, I wonder if they held in mind she had about 3 star baker weeks which left it to Becca to go. I liked Becca . Strong chance for Kimberley to win, very competent but I agree Northerner there is something about her I don't warm to. Frances is very creative and it's lovely to see her finished products so would be nice to see her win.
Can't believe finals next week, where's the time gone?


----------



## HelenP (Oct 18, 2013)

Hanmillmum said:


> Ruby made a right mess of the charlotte dessert, she performed pretty poorly throughout, I wonder if they held in mind she had about 3 star baker weeks which left it to Becca to go.



Mary Berry said a couple of weeks ago that they judge every week on that week's bakes, and don't take into account how a contestant has performed in previous weeks.  I don't necessarily think that's always the case though, to be honest. .  . .

xx


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2013)

HelenP said:


> Mary Berry said a couple of weeks ago that they judge every week on that week's bakes, and don't take into account how a contestant has performed in previous weeks.  I don't necessarily think that's always the case though, to be honest. .  . .
> 
> xx



I'm not entirely sure that's fair though, there ought to be some credit for past achievements rather than losing out to someone who just happens to fluke a particular week. Surely all the different weeks should demonstrate breadth of knowledge and ability? Or possibly something else in Ruby's case


----------



## HelenP (Oct 19, 2013)

I totally agree, Northey.  

xx


----------



## Steff (Oct 21, 2013)

I also agree Northey.

ill miss the final as darts season starts back tomorrow , so no letting anything slip out anyone LOL.


PS I think it would be a travesty if ruby wins


----------



## Aoife (Oct 21, 2013)

Def no letting the cat out of the bag please!  I'm on nights so won't be able to watch it live


----------



## Steff (Oct 21, 2013)

Aoife said:


> Def no letting the cat out of the bag please!  I'm on nights so won't be able to watch it live



Aoife let's stick together if they blow the result, we shall boycott forum


----------



## robofski (Oct 21, 2013)

Finally caught up, watched 4 episodes his weekend so had been avoiding this thread!  Can't believe Ruby is still around!  

I'm a fan of Francis, here work always looks SO good, NO WAY can Ruby finish above her, I think it's tight for first between Kimberly and Francis, we only have Paul and Mary's word regarding taste but they always like what Kimberly produces!


----------



## Lauras87 (Oct 22, 2013)

I did not expect that result!!!


----------



## LeeLee (Oct 22, 2013)

I was so engrossed I let my cuppa tea go cold!  I think it was the right result, but well done to all of them.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 22, 2013)

It was such a mix up it was very difficult to predict the winner! Some telemarketer decided to pick the moment just before the announcement to call - nearly ripped the thing out of the wall!  (Didn't answer but looked up the number)


----------



## trophywench (Oct 23, 2013)

I didn't know what to expect either, but on tonight's results it WAS the right one!


----------



## Steff (Oct 23, 2013)

Well guys thanks somuch fornot spoilig it in the end the papers did I looked at tele last night and they were doing a review of front page and winner wason there lol, never mind ill still watch the show tonite


----------



## Northerner (Oct 23, 2013)

Steff said:


> Well guys thanks somuch fornot spoilig it in the end the papers did I looked at tele last night and they were doing a review of front page and winner wason there lol, never mind ill still watch the show tonite



It's still very much worth watching Steff, very enjoyable  I also watched the one before it that was going over the 2012 competition and finding out what the contestants had been up to in the past year


----------



## Aoife (Oct 23, 2013)

I had the surprise spoilt by the lovely people of radio 2 on my way home from work this morning, just about to actually watch the final now, will be interesting to see how they came to that result!


----------



## HelenP (Oct 25, 2013)

I was really shocked at teh result. 

Does anyone else think the _blah blah_ cake was a riDICulous thing to have as the showstopper?  The winner's one was rather beautiful, but I agree with Mary's comments.

(tried to not give the game away in case anyone hasn't watched it yet, hope I haven't!!)

xx


----------

